# WhAt You Think AbOuT ThAt?



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Only layers,one long paracord & WWooAaAAHHH


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Very interesting this guy has found a new direction!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow impressive

cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

More muscle than I have!!!! I wonder how accurate he is with this rig? If he can hit a small target at distance, it would make a great hunting setup.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Is he not a member on here? I remember watching this before.

Impressive regardless.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've seen his videos on here before, too. Pretty amazing power for a bareback rig.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,again, he has another video on his youtube channel,awesome............

How many times has he hit his thumb/hand?????????????to shot withnthis configuration you must keept the knuckles strong in place because a hand hit maybe disastrous.

The made


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Charles said:


> More muscle than I have!!!! I wonder how accurate he is with this rig? If he can hit a small target at distance, it would make a great hunting setup.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Hi,Charles ,think that he is usin lot of band ,you must use a softer set up to need less strencht,but the holder hand must be strong in position............if not you maybe hurt.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

again i post wrong place lol!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is incredible!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

No video here, using a MacBook Pro.No problems on a Windows computer.


----------

